# SCJA mit SCJP-Buch (Gronowski)?



## Dönsen (9. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde mich gerne sinnvoll auf die Sun-Zertifizierungen vorbereiten und habe dazu das Buch SCJP von Terence Gronowski gefunden. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob dieses Buch mir auch bei der Prüfung für den Sun Certified Java Associate (CX-310-019) hilft oder ob es das Wissen aus dieser Zertifierungsstufe vorraussetzt.

Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, dass wenn ich die SCJP-Prüfung bestehen kann, die SCJA-Prüfung auch machbar sein dürfte. Hat hier vielleicht jmd. Erfahrungen mit den Zertifizierungen und/oder diesem Buch und kann dieses Gefühl bestätigen (oder widerlegen)?

Gruß,
Christophe


----------



## Geeeee (9. Jul 2009)

Also SCJA ist doch eine "nicht zwangsläufige Vorstufe" des SCJP, oder bin ich jetzt einfach nur nicht mehr in der Materie drin. Wobei SCJA auch viele Information zu den Java"gebieten" J2ME etc. abfragt, was du eben im SCJP nicht drin hast. Schau dir mal ScjaFaq und ScjpFaq an.
Bzgl. SCJP ist wohl imho das beste Buch dieses hier.


----------



## Dönsen (9. Jul 2009)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, die Links und den Buch-Tipp.

Ich hab' gerade nochmal nachgeschaut und SCJA ist tatsächlich *keine* Vorraussetzung für SCJP. Da werd' ich nochmal hier in der Firma besprechen müssen, ob ich nicht sofort beim SCJP einsteigen sollte.

Mit J2ME und seinen Besonderheiten habe ich bisher keinerlei Erfahrung gesammelt. Da werd ich wohl mal genauestens die Prüfungsziele beider Prüfungen studieren müssen.

Gruß und danke,
Christophe


----------



## Geeeee (9. Jul 2009)

Also ich hab auch direkt den SCJP gemacht, weil 1. er die Grundvorraussetzung für alles weitere ist und 2. die SCJA Sachen für die einzelnen Gebiete (DB, Web, Mobile) in meinem Augen zwar grundsätzliche Kenntnisse bringen, aber nicht soviel, dass man danach Sagen kann: "Ich kann jetzt z.B. WebServices!" 
Natürlich biste nach dem SCJP auch kein JavaGuru, aber man kennt eben ein paar Eigenheiten mehr, die doch irgendwo (wenn man gut gelernt hat) auch im Hinterkopf hängenbleiben.


----------



## Claudia65 (1. Sep 2009)

Hallo ihr Alle,
ich möchte gern Sun Certified Java Programer (SCJP) Prüfung absolvieren und möchte gute spezielle Kurse hierfür besuchen. Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung diesbezüglich? Welche Schulungsunternehmen sind in diesem Themengebiet zu empfehlen?
Vielen Danke für die Antwort im Voraus


----------



## simonEsslingen (2. Mrz 2010)

Hallo, meiner Ansicht nach hilft das SCJP Buch nicht wirklich. Ich habe mein Examen SCJA mit einem EBOOK von Ebay gemacht. Hat um die 5 Euro gekostet. Das waren exakt die Fragen des Tests.


----------



## nidsche (5. Mrz 2010)

Hi,

das SCJP-Buch von Katherine Sierra und Bert Bates finde ich persönlich recht gut, man muss halt "nur" recht gut in Englisch sein.
Auf javaranch.com gibt es recht viele Infos (auch Links zu Tests), aber auch wieder in Englisch. Zum Üben ist auch die Blackbelt Community nicht schlecht.

An deutschsprachigen Seiten habe ich Computer | helmchen.ch und Blog rund um Java und den SCJP gefunden.
Wenn man schon etwas Java-Erfahrung hat, kann man sich das nötige Wissen aus meiner Sicht auch selbst aneignen.


----------



## Nick08 (10. Mai 2010)

Für SCJP habe ich das ganze Buch durchgelesen und vor der Prüfung habe ich die Übungsfragen und Originalfragen geübt. Diese Weise ist mir sehr hilfreich.


----------



## megarout (12. Jul 2010)

Claudia65 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo ihr Alle,
> ich möchte gern Sun Certified Java Programer (SCJP) Prüfung absolvieren und möchte gute spezielle Kurse hierfür besuchen. Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung diesbezüglich? Welche Schulungsunternehmen sind in diesem Themengebiet zu empfehlen?
> Vielen Danke für die Antwort im Voraus



Hallo Claudia!

Ich habe letztes Jahr bei Egilia  diesen Kurs  zur Vorbereitung auf den SCJP gemacht (Prüfung war inklusive). Die Veranstaltung hat mir persönlich viel gebracht (Top-Trainer, praxisrelevante Inhalte und Übungen). Zwischen Kurs und Prüfung konnte ich bei Problemen immer beim Trainer nachfragen. Das war sehr extrem hilfreich. Ist zwar teurer als die Vorbereitung mit den in diesem Thread diskutierten Büchern, aber Bücher kann ich nicht fragen, wenn ich´s nicht checke... Außerdem gab´s noch nen Laptop dazu, was den Preis dann auch wieder (etwas) relativierte. Vielleicht hilft das weiter.?

Gruß
Michl


----------



## sumpf (14. Aug 2010)

hi,Dönsen 
habe eine Website testpassport.de früher von einem Frund gehört,finde ich jetzt auch toll... vielleicht kann es dich helfen...viel Erfolg.


----------



## Haave (14. Aug 2010)

sumpf hat gesagt.:


> hi,Dönsen
> habe eine Website testpassport.de früher von einem Frund gehört,finde ich jetzt auch toll... vielleicht kann es dich helfen...viel Erfolg.


Klingt ja wahnsinnig seriös…




			
				Testpassport Hauptseite hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenigere Kosten
> Höhere Effizienz





			
				http://www.testpassport.de/howtopay.asp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie bezahlt man
> 
> 1. Klicken Sie „Registrieren" an der obenen rechten Ecke auf der Webseite,dann werden Sie zu unserem Mitglieder.( Die registrierten Kunden können direkt „Einloggen" klicken und laden Sie auf der Webseite.)





			
				http://www.testpassport.de/SCJP/ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wir stellen Ihnen die neuesten SCJP Originalfragen&Antworten und die autoritärsten SCJP Informationen der Zertifizierung zur Verfügung.


----------



## sumpf (19. Nov 2011)

Dönsen hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich würde mich gerne sinnvoll auf die Sun-Zertifizierungen vorbereiten und habe dazu das Buch SCJP von Terence Gronowski gefunden. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob dieses Buch mir auch bei der Prüfung für den Sun Certified Java Associate (CX-310-019) hilft oder ob es das Wissen aus dieser Zertifierungsstufe vorraussetzt.
> 
> ...



Hallo, meiner Ansicht nach hilft das SCJP Buch nicht wirklich. Ich habe mein Examen SCJA mit einem EBOOK von it-pruefungen gemacht. Hat nicht viel gekostet. Das waren exakt die Fragen des Tests.


----------



## liampt (22. Mrz 2012)

sumpf hat gesagt.:


> hi,Dönsen
> habe eine Website testpassport.de früher von einem Frund gehört,finde ich jetzt auch toll... vielleicht kann es dich helfen...viel Erfolg.



Zufällig habe ich diese Thema gecklickt. Aber es ist mir sehr hilfreich.:applaus:
Ich hoffe, dass mit dieser testpassport.de Hilfe ich die Prüfung be stehen kann.


----------

